

The Power of Joining Forces - razin
http://www.bizstone.com/2011/09/power-of-joining-forces.html

======
ubuntufreak
Great inspiring article Just reminding me of the old saying Unity is the
strength. You told it with a very strange example of evolution of life on
earth. Twitter and facebook, and all the other social networking sites are
great ways to "join forces"

------
dafarian
I'm looking for a partner/co-founder to join and extend our reach. I should
have worked at Blogger too I guess.

